# how to determine lathe spindle thread size for 4 jaw chuck



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

i have been back and forth to my local woodcraft to purchase a nova four jaw juck. everytime i go they send me home with what they think is the correct thread size. i am not a lathe expert and have no idea what size threads i have on my newly purchased oliver wood lathe. its an awsome old model lathe. machine no. 2159 aparently this lathe doesnt have a standard size thread because nothing fits. either that or the employees dont have a standard sized brain because i brought in the actual face plate so that we could measure it. aaaahhaaaa he said this is a 1'' 8tpi thread. but that proved to be wrong after a 40 mile trip home. i have done everything possible to help the lathe experts at woodcraft distinguish the thread size. everything except taking the 800 pound lathe to them to figure it out.

since i am new to lathes i have not a clue on how to mesure the threads. so i will tell you what measurements i came up with when i tried. the outside diamater of the thread was 1 3/32" almost 1 1/8" but not quite. tpi seemed to be 8 but when spindle was turned just a hair it looked more like 9 tpi. there are a million different thread sizes made by tekna and nova. i am not sure wich one it might be. for all i know it might even be a metric size. i need the help of you lathe experts out there. identifying thread sizes is a simple task im sure for avid turners but for me i am lost so any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

ok measure with calipers the thickness of the spindle that will give you one inch or one and a quarter whatever write that down then hold a steel rule over the spindle then move it till the start of one inch is directly ver the start of a thread now what do I mean by this if you look at a thread side on it has high parts and low parts peaks and troughs the high parts are the sharp bits of the thread.Move the rule till the first point of the inch is directly above one of these peaks then measure along to the end of an inch if it is eight peaks it is eight threads per inch if it starts of on a peak and ends up directly between two peaks i.e on a trough then it is eight and a half threads per inch as only each peak or trough to trough is an acurate indicator.ten peaks is ten threads per inch etc etc etc get help forom a family member this should have been explained by the company if you need more help I'll draw it for you and scan it for you kindest regards if you have difficulty with my typing then get back to me and I'll get my son to fretype it Alistair


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I found this- looks like it may be 8 tpi and 1 1/8' dia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400024430439


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

ok i went back in the shop and did exactly that. i measured with my caliper. the diamater comes to exactly 1/32" the TPI is 9. i could be wrong but i dont think i have ever seen a thread size that matches that. have you? i have seen 1 1/8" X 8TPI but never 1 1/32" X 9 TPI. they are close but not the same by any means. could it be a metric size? i would imagine that oliver would have a fairly standard thread size considering how popular of a brand they are.


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

"LEW" i have been googleing all morning to find out what spindle size oliver uses on thiere 159 model. how did you find that. lol. thank you. that atleast tells me what standard size they use. wether or not thats what size i have i am trying to figure out right now. lathes are the biggest pain in my neck. lol so many damn sizes and models and methods to doing one damn thing. i tried to turn a few pens for christmas last month. so i went to the store to pick out what pens i wanted. to my suprise there are 15 diferent sized bushings, bits and collets for each different pen or pencil kit. it took me more time to turn a damn penn then to make a stinking chair. lol. im about ready to give up on turning


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Please don't be offended but please take your time and try my method again read it very carefully with a friend to check it this is definitely how it's done I assure you I might be metric sizes but I doubt it.Alistair


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

hahaha you dont trust me? i dont have any friends to help me. lol im tellin you im positive on the diamater absaloutly positive 1 3/32''. is it possible it used to be 1 1/8" and it might have worn down a 1/32 of an inch. im so sorry to make this dificult but the diamater i am sure of but i could be wrong on the TPI. when measured like you said it comes to 9 TPI. the spindle is only one inch long so holding a ruller up to it is pointless. all i should need to do is count how many total teeth thiere are and there is 9. i am not dennying that this is the way to meassure it at all. im just telling you what i get as a end result. lol. thanks for the time scotsman


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike - here are a couple links for the Oliver 2159 lathe at Old Woodworking Machines:

lathe 2159
lathe 159 and 2159

The PDF files have some of the specs for the 2159 lathe. It looks like the spindle has a diameter of 1 1/8in. If you can't get find the threaded insert at Woodcrafts, try Craft Supplies USA.

They have a threaded insert= for the Noka chuck.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks jimp that is my lathe indeed….. im certain it is that size now. im off to go purchase the 4 jaw chuck. sorry for all the misunderstanding people.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

God Bless and hope I helped at least you know how to measure it next time Alistair


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Your spindle size is 1 1×8 by 8 for your lathe. Woodcraft should have that insert. If you need bushings or nuts to make your own faceplates contact www.enco.com . As far as pens you will find that every pen kit requires a certain bushing - the instructions will detail which bushings you need. You can actually go to www,woodcraft.com and find instructions (with bushing requirements) for each pen. Label all your bushings and drill bits to keep track of what you have. If you have any questions about pen turning send me a pm. Don't give up on turning - find a turning club near where you live. Most clubs have members who are willing to mentor and teach new turners.


----------

